# Sign of the times?



## Banned (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been texting back and forth with someone for 20 minutes.

I've just discovered I don't know them.

It was a wrong number.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha


----------



## NicNak (Nov 15, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I've been texting back and forth with someone for 20 minutes.
> 
> I've just discovered I don't know them.
> 
> It was a wrong number.



Well....here is a possable explination   Just with an advance in technology thrown into your scenerio




> http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-for-fun/20212-aboot-canadians-what-jeff-foxworthy-says.html
> 
> If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation
> With someone who dialed a wrong number,
> You may live in Canada .


----------



## Andy (Nov 15, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I've been texting back and forth with someone for 20 minutes.
> 
> I've just discovered I don't know them.
> 
> It was a wrong number.



lol Was it at least an interesting conversation?


----------



## Banned (Nov 15, 2009)

STP said:


> lol Was it at least an interesting conversation?


 
Nope not at all.  Except when they were trying to convince me I knew them, and then I was trying to convince them I don't.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2009)

See:

Memory Disorders - Psychlinks 

:teehee:


----------



## Banned (Nov 16, 2009)

For a moment I really was worried.  I was thinking "He (?) says I know him, what if he's right?  I'll feel like such an idiot."  I was wracking my brain trying to figure out how I knew him.

Then he said "this is mandee, right?"...at which point I both laughed and heaved a sigh of relief.  I'm NOT losing my mind after all!!


----------



## unionmary (Nov 16, 2009)

haha, that is absolutely hilarious

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

Aboot Canadians, What Jeff Foxworthy says.

If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation
With someone who dialed a wrong number,
You may live in Canada . 

We Canadians are just soooo polite!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 16, 2009)

Turtle said:


> For a moment I really was worried.  I was thinking "He (?) says I know him, what if he's right?  I'll feel like such an idiot."  I was wracking my brain trying to figure out how I knew him.
> 
> Then he said "this is mandee, right?"...at which point I both laughed and heaved a sigh of relief.  I'm NOT losing my mind after all!!



Flawed logic. Just because you're not Mandy, doesn't mean you're not losing your mind. Lots of people not named Mandy have lost their minds.



unionmary said:


> Aboot Canadians, What Jeff Foxworthy says.
> 
> If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation
> With someone who dialed a wrong number,
> ...



Now THAT is comedy.


----------



## Banned (Nov 16, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Flawed logic. Just because you're not Mandy, doesn't mean you're not losing your mind. Lots of people not named Mandy have lost their minds.


 
Good point.  However, I'm quite confident that in this case, I haven't lost my mind.  I may have in other ways, but that's another story for another day.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 16, 2009)

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## unionmary (Nov 17, 2009)

Still laughing over this one too!!!


----------



## Banned (Nov 17, 2009)

ravynn and mandee will be so thrilled knowing the chain effect they had.  The best part is I can text Ravynn and let him/her know how much fun we're having at their expense


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought we were having fun at your expense...


----------



## Banned (Nov 17, 2009)

As long as we're having fun at someone's expense, that's all that matters I suppose.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 17, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sarek (Nov 18, 2009)

Dont feel alone. I had exactly the same happen to me. After chatting somewhat awkwardly for about twenty minutes he/she/it asks me: 'who are you anyway?'


----------



## binqs (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh...that was you??


----------

